# Ideas for my apartment bedroom



## dawg803 (Mar 17, 2011)

I would vote turquoise since there already seems to be a lot of brown in the room... or maybe a khaki color? That would look good with both brown and turquoise and that way you could use both sides of the bedspread. Good luck!


----------



## DIY_Diva (Mar 29, 2011)

I too vote for a turqoise, maybe something lighter to contrast with the dark browns and darker shade of teal that you already have.


----------



## s0me0ne (Jun 19, 2011)

I thought of getting a round table cloth that is kind of a ivory color, not sure if that would be too out of date as I dont see many people using table cloths anymore.

Here is a picture of one that is dark brown


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

For the round table in the picture, I suggest adding some trim at the bottom of the bottom cloth and then change the tassels on the top cloth as well. Don't forget to add other complementary colors other than just brown and turquoise. You don't have to sew, you just need to have an iron.


----------



## beeclay1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Orange would be an excellent accent color for your turquoise & chocolate color scheme...it is considered a complementary color to blue (and all its hues) and is certainly a complement to your browns...besides, it's associated with joy and energy and we could all use a little more of those in our life (also, it represents bliss and can infuse great healing into your life!) For instance, you could use a couple of orange throw pillows on your bed with the brown headboard and turquoise comforter...or orange tassels on that round brown tablecloth...the possibilities are practically endless! Just use it wherever you want a little "splash" of extra color!!


----------



## s0me0ne (Jun 19, 2011)

Well my color scheme is:
turquoise, chocolate, biege, white and silver with turquoise as the accent color. However I dont have many silver items, but am on the process of working it in when I can. One problem is that lots of electronics are black, so I have a few black items.

I'm working on getting some art and I have a few pottery items and some fake roses I got (yes it might be lame, but I wont be able to grow plants in that room as I keep it dark and cool). I'll try to add some new pictures.

I didnt get the chocolate headboard as it was too flimsy so I may get the turquoise one or hold out for a better one altogether.


----------



## archiTALK (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks like an exciting project., if you'd like some interior design and or maybe 3D drawings elevations of your room in advance, I'd be delighted to provide!


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

EthanJoshua said:


> Light color shows the dirt too quickly. So I use dark color floor in my bedroom.


Funny. I do the opposite since my bedroom is relatively low traffic.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

I have light colored wall to wall in almost all my rooms. Dirt gets vacuumed up so its not a problem. I have 2 boys who make messes so I get them cleaned twice a year. My husband complained at our last house about the light colored carpets and when we got this house he picked the same color.:laughing:

The boys make more of a mess than my dog.


----------

